# MBGFC Mem Tournament, any news?



## MSViking (Oct 11, 2007)

Cant wait to hear how it went, have a feeling lots of bills were tagged with good water in the canyon.

MScontender


----------



## Riviera43 (Apr 20, 2009)

Keep an eye on the web site. I'll have the results posted as soon as possibe.

http://www.mbgfc.com


----------



## countryjwh (Nov 20, 2007)

i can't wait to hear either. with all the reports of blue marlin being caught, i am sure that they had to catch and tag a bunch. who knows, maybe a new state record.


----------



## bombtosser (Oct 5, 2007)

where do they weigh at? does anyone know if there's a webcam link ? or an updated list?


----------



## Bigg J (Nov 7, 2007)

weigh at ob marina...don't know about a webcam.


----------



## Riviera43 (Apr 20, 2009)

<P align=center>*Results Now Available!*<P align=center>*Check The MBGFC Website http://www.mbgfc.com*


----------



## alexa041 (Jun 27, 2008)

Anybody know anything about number of boats and how many fish were released? Also how much Doctor J won?


----------



## willy c. (Jan 7, 2008)

roughly 65 boats, 13 fish released, slow weekend for most


----------



## Xiphius (Oct 10, 2007)

Dr. J was not entered in the optional cash awqrds for the billfish category:banghead


----------

